# Gold and white with frosted ears/nose?



## EstellaMA (Feb 4, 2011)

For registration purposes, do I have coloring/pattern correct? Rose is Nigerian Dwarf.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

sure - 

you can call her brown and white, gold and white whichever you like


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Yep, I agree with Stacey! :thumbup: Pretty girl!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2012)

From the pics she doesn't look."frosted" to me. the white on her nose looks like part of her white markings. The top 2 pics her ears look lighter, but looks like the roaning that you can see on her neck under her ears and the last pic they appear the same color as her body???


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I would just put gold and white or brown and white like Stacey. Not really frosted.


----------



## EstellaMA (Feb 4, 2011)

All righty, thanks


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

:thumb: no problem!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

What a cutie... :thumb:


----------

